
Ask HN: Remote companies need *free* white-hat hacker? - a_lifters_life
Im looking to provide my services of white hat hacking to your organization for a few months for free.<p>Please provide company, and point of contact.<p>Thanks
======
mtmail
Last month you posted "Ask HN: How to become security researcher?" so do you
have experience in that field?

Besides any "I'm looking for a job" questions are basically job ads and should
go into the monthly threads
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

